# Need a Halloween message for your phone?



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

hehe thanks, i think i'll use the leave message after the scream.


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

Those are really cute!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL those are too cute. We use a message service so I might have to put one of those on my cell phone as the "I'm not here" message. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Don't want to hijack this thread, but this brought back memories.
Many years ago now, I used to make seasonal answering machine messages for my phone. For October, I used the sounds of a Halloween tape I had as the background, the graveyard, with the shovel clanking in the dirt, wind howling, etc. The message stated we're out digging your grave, and words to that effect.
That year, we spent Halloween weekend at our cottage up north in Michigan. I also had newly subscribed to call forwarding from the phone company, which of course I had our home phone being forwarded to our cottage.
Three times Halloween day, our phone rang, and when I answered it, it was my voice and the message. I was totally freaked, not having a clue what was going on.
I called our home police department, and explained what was going on. There was a silence, and the dispatcher burst out laughing, and asked what I was drinking. Haha, yeah, right (the police and dispatchers knew me very well from my volunteering with the local ambulance).
Anyway, they did check the house for me, found everything okay, and called me back. When we got home, I called the phone company to find out what was happening, and they told me that someone probably called, got the answering machine and hung up, but the call got forwarded anyway. Well, I cancelled call forwarding, and haven't wanted it since. 
So be aware, if you use these, and have call forwarding, you may just get a spooky call from yourself!


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

michigal, great story!
These are really funny. I like the butler one. I poked around and found a really funny I just put on our machine - the cat that will return the call.
Very cute. Thanks for the link lilshedevil!


----------

